# The Last Sermon of Rev. Eric Fennema



## Guido's Brother (Sep 17, 2008)

See here for details -- amazing stuff.


----------



## kalawine (Sep 18, 2008)

Man! I don't know what to say. He left behind a legacy.


----------



## Guido's Brother (Sep 18, 2008)

For sure. He apparently preached this on Sunday and then died of a heart attack on Saturday.


----------



## FrielWatcher (Sep 18, 2008)

That is a powerful sermon brother. Sad but glorious - both the sermon and Rev. Fennema. 

Aside --- my father died of a heart attack when he was 46. So, I was listening to a sermon the other day and it is constantly in my mind - when is the day coming? No one knows but on that day, your work is complete. This sermon and the outlying context is a solemn reminder for our impending day. My father's was relatively young and the guy in the hospital at 70, his day was last Sunday within a matter of five minutes. Gone from this earth. Were they ready? And the ultimate mystery is, what work was completed that our LORD ordained was finished? -- end aside.

To God be the glory alone. 

Thank you for this posting brother Wes.


----------



## JTDyck (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you for posting this.
We just met Rev. Fennema for the first time a few weeks ago when we were in Lethbridge for a wedding that he officiated. The sermon he preached on the following Lord's Day evening was used of the Lord to both comfort and challenge my wife and I in a wonderful gospel way. 
There is an awe-some, sobering providence in this sermon. May the Lord be pleased to use the sermon itself as well as the circumstances surrounding it for His own honour and glory.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 18, 2008)

I am thankful to the Lord for faithful servants such as Rev. Fennema. He was a good man and a great preacher of the Word. We will miss him very much in our Classis and we mourn with his family and congregation at such a loss. 

You may read his obituary here.


----------

